# MN Reciprocity Update



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

The Department of Public Safety has completed their annual review of other state laws and has determined that an additional eleven states qualify for permit recognition in Minnesota because their laws regarding permit issuance are substantially similar to Minnesota's laws. 

The additional states whose laws are substantially similar to Minnesota's are Alaska, Kansas, Kentucky, Michigan, Missouri, New Mexico, Nevada, Ohio, Oklahoma, Tennessee, and Texas. Those states are in addition to the four states (Arkansas, Louisiana, Utah and Wyoming) Minnesota currently recognizes, which brings the total number of recognized states to 15.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well shoot I am not allowed there yet. Guess I better stay in the swamp anyway. At the least they are making progress.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm not allowed up yet either. 

I find it funny that they recognize Alaska; a state that requires no permit of any kind to CCW.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Yeah, there's a LOT of dissent amongst the MN carry crowd with their selections. There should have been plenty more states included. Our laws state that we should have reciprocity with other states that have "substantially similar" carry laws. Y'all can read more about how we feel and the pains we have gone through just to get additional reciprocity here:
http://www.twincitiescarry.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4668


----------

